# Rear end question



## 68gtohawk8369 (Oct 26, 2009)

will a 65 impala bolt into place in a 68 GTO ? I have read somewhere that they are 1 inch shorter is this correct? is it 1 inch on each side or 1 inch overall ? and how noticeable do you think that would be if its a half an inch each side


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

No, they are not interchangeable, the impala is on the b-body platform and the GTO is an a-body,


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

:agree


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

A 65, 66, 67 CHEVELLE rear axle is 1" shorter overall and is a bolt in swap, as is a 65, 66 LeMans/GTO. A 64 GTO axle will fit but has a smaller upper bushing and you would need to change the upper control arm as well, and I'm not 100% sure it will work in a 68 up. 

If you're looking to run wider tires, just spec the correct backspace on the wheel and you can stuff a 295 on a 9-10" wheel under there with the axle you have...


----------



## 68gtohawk8369 (Oct 26, 2009)

It looks like we have 2 differant opinions who is correct?????????????


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

68gtohawk8369 said:


> It looks like we have 2 differant opinions who is correct?????????????


What are the 2 different opinions ....:confused
An Impala is a full sized car just like a Pontiac Bonneville and a Chevelle is a mid size, like a GTO. The rear axles are not the same width or interchangable between a full size car and a mid-size.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I don't see two different opinions either......


----------



## nedorama (Sep 13, 2010)

68gtohawk8369 said:


> will a 65 impala bolt into place in a 68 GTO ? I have read somewhere that they are 1 inch shorter is this correct? is it 1 inch on each side or 1 inch overall ? and how noticeable do you think that would be if its a half an inch each side


what are you trying to swap for - tire clearance or better rear end?


----------



## 68gtohawk8369 (Oct 26, 2009)

I took Mitch's reply as a dirrect bolt in , I went back and read it a little slower and now understand .What im trying to do is get a posi rear end there was one for sale very close to me im glad I didnt buy it . I have another question , can you buy an 'open ' 12 bolt and have it rebuilt to a posi ? It seems most posi 12 bolts are anywhere from 1000 to 1500 I think It would be possible to buy the housing and gear , bearings etc and have it all brand new for somewhere right in that $$$figure that would eliminate the possibility of buying one in good faith only to find out it needs a rebuild anyway


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

68gtohawk8369 said:


> I took Mitch's reply as a dirrect bolt in , I went back and read it a little slower and now understand .What im trying to do is get a posi rear end there was one for sale very close to me im glad I didnt buy it . I have another question , can you buy an 'open ' 12 bolt and have it rebuilt to a posi ? It seems most posi 12 bolts are anywhere from 1000 to 1500 I think It would be possible to buy the housing and gear , bearings etc and have it all brand new for somewhere right in that $$$figure that would eliminate the possibility of buying one in good faith only to find out it needs a rebuild anyway


Do you currently have the correct rear end?


----------

